# 2000 4.2 A6 - Should I Buy?



## potsy (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Guys,
I'm considering an Audi A6 4.2 litre thats priced at $6000, with 135k miles on it. 
So I mailed the guy and this was his reply. 
"Front right boot is leaking but joint is still ok. Needs replaced before too long. Right rear bearing is making some noise and will need replaced at some
point. In my opinion, it's not bad enough to replace yet. Original
instrument cluster has many issues including fading dis, which is typical of that year. I have a used cluster from an 02 that works well but the mileage needs reprogrammed. Tear in leather on driver seat. Recently changed the aux oil cooler pump and they said alternator would probably need replaced
soon. Since they said that, it's starting to make a vibration noise
while at stoplights. Only makes the noise while in drive with the
break on. Once the rpm gets off 400 it goes away."
Also, in a prior e-mail he did say that the timing belt was changed at 113k miles, so at least thats taken care of. 
So my question is, should I? is this going to potentially turn into a HUGE money pit? Whats the amount of the repair cost I should be looking at for the things said above? 
Thanks!


----------



## wilsonje (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: 2000 4.2 A6 - Should I Buy? (potsy)*

I have a '99 2.8L that I bought a few years ago. Although nothing major has gone wrong with the car, I've sunk a lot of cash into mine for routine wear and tear items -- and I do 99% of the work myself. I replaced both outer CV joints and boots myself for around $300 total not including the $400 in tools that I had to buy to do the job. A dealer will charge $400 for each CV joint, just to pack the joint and replace the boot. New axles from a dealer can cost in the thousands. The control arms often get squeaky and wear out; replacing all of the front joints will cost you well over a grand. Parts alone for all CV joints range from $120 each (there are about 8 total for the front), or a kit can be purchased from blauparts.com for about $600. And this is not an easy job to do yourself unless you have a torch to take some of the suspension parts off. 4.2 parts are even more expensive than the 2.8, and parts are not cheap for Audis. In my opinion, I wouldn't buy the car..... these cars ride very well, but repairs can set you back thousands. I would spend a little more for a car in excellent shape, but even so, you can spend thousands for wear and tear items just as I did.


----------



## potsy (Apr 15, 2009)

What would an independent mech charge for the CV joints? Stealerships are awful, but if it was brought to ind. mechs... what are my chances? cuz i have driven Audis before and love em!


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (potsy)*

CV joints are easy. You can get the whole axle and replace them yourself for just the cost of parts. I have not bought any for the A6 yet, so I do not know exact cost. But I do know that they take me about 10-15minutes to swap out a axle on any of the VAG products I have owned. If I replace one, I replace all 4 as they are all the same age and will usually start to go about the same time. You can also just replace the boot, but it is easier to replace the whole axle.
The bearing will be the tougher thing to replace. Check to make sure the water pump was changed with the timing belt. The weak thing on the 4.2 is the tranny. How does it shift? Does it slam into gear? Erratic shifting behavior would be a bad sign.
It sounds like you should have a mechanic check the car out for you. For about $100 they can tell you what all is wrong and how much it would cost if you have him do the work. 
Wilsonje, what tools did you need to buy for the CV joints??? I have always just needed the triple square allen key for maybe $15.


----------



## potsy (Apr 15, 2009)

hmm... for someone who is a beginner towards working on mech stuff, how hard is it to change the whole axle? And again whats the cost of parts going to look like? Also what about the alternator? What does that sound like?


----------



## cd1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

timing belt should have been replaced by now. if not do it. your engine code is ART. i have seen kits for around $500. i stopped driving mine till i get mine changed


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (potsy)*

It is not hard to do, but if you are unfamiliar with working on anything, you need this to start. 








http://www.bentleypublishers.c....html
I can give you direction on how to do it, but having the book will help you tons. 
1) You loosen the outer cv joint bolt 1/4 turn with the car on it's wheels.
2) Raise the car and place on jack stands, remove wheel, re thread wheel bolts back into hub again.
3) Have someone step on the brake, remove the outer cv bolt.
4) Unscrew the bolts from the transmission flange. These are usually the triple square bolts that you need the special tool for.
5) Pull the ABS harness out of the bracket on the brake caliper.
6) Pull ABS sensor slightly out of the wheel bearing housing.
7) Remove the upper nut and pinch bolt from the control arm and swing the wheel bearing carrier away from the strut.
8) Work the outer cv joint out of the wheel bearing hub and remove the axle.

It is actually pretty simple. Once you do it once you will understand. Get the book and if you have your basic metric tools, you will still need the triple square tool and a lager socket for the outer CV joint. Expect the CV bolt to be at least 30mm, most likely larger. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Snowhere at 8:06 PM 5-2-2009_


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

dont buy it
i am an audi lover but the a6's are just GARBAGE... the c5's at least
mine is in the shop until next tues or wed!!!


----------

